
Show HN: Reading journal app I made - yanis_t
https://www.candlapp.com?utm_source=hn
======
yanis_t
Hey guys! If you like to keep track of what you read, please take a look at
this service I made. I need advise on whether this concept is tenacious... And
of cause for HN-ers first 6 months is free.

------
tbirrell
How is this superior to goodreads?

~~~
yanis_t
It's more like a personal thing to keep notes to yourself, but also a way of
making some notes public and have a public book journal like this one
[https://www.candlapp.com/ianis](https://www.candlapp.com/ianis)

~~~
tbirrell
Hmm... I might give this a try if the following existed.

1) I could sync over my Goodreads shelves. I don't want to have to start over
or copy it all manually. 2) It was a freemium model. If I had access to like
3-4 features and the rest were paid-only, I could get behind this. I
understand you have a 30 trial, but I don't read enough for 30 days to be a
meaningful amount of time, and I have no investment in this product right now.

